# Delacroix, La



## Geaux Red (Jul 3, 2014)

Stiff east wind raised the water level. Had a pretty good bite all day long. Stop and go retrieve seemed to work the best.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

I fished there many times when I lived in La. Busted up some aluminum props on the oyster beds. Fishing was always great.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

suweet!


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Thats a pile of meat.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

i was there Tuesday and Wednesday this past week with a group. We managed a similar mess each day plus a few perfect size black drum. We had 12 of us all together, 4 dads and 8 teenage boys. Good times and a much better place for these boys to be vs. Orange Beach or Gulf Shores.........
I love catching 6 pound reds in 2 feet of water


----------



## Sharkbait (Oct 10, 2007)

Where do you stay in Delacroix?


----------



## Geaux Red (Jul 3, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> Where do you stay in Delacroix?


http://thedelacroixlodge.com/


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been thinking about a trip over there, looks like an awesome fishery, close to home.


----------

